# Latest Ebay Pick-up



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Ever since my dad gave me the 2006 LGC Limitada humidor, I have been searching for other years to add to my collection. Up until now, they were always too expensive. A couple nights ago I saw an auction for this 2005 humidor ending at 2:06 am - I knew it was my chance. At 10:30 it was only at $53, so I stayed up, made my late night bid and snagged it for just under $60!:whoohoo:

Now the search continues for the other years - it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang!!!! Nice find!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

that's an awesome humidor!!


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice looking humi, and for a great price!


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

sweet find! even bob barker would agree!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

that is a real great find and for that price wow


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Only $60 bucks!!!! You got a deal of a life-time there brother! Beautiful pick-up!


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Very nice and an excellent deal!


----------



## slowburn (Aug 13, 2008)

great deal..hope you can find the others


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Dam I need to check out Ebay more often!!!


----------



## skiman8700 (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice find


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Mike you bargain shopper you. wtg on the great deal.


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

sweet humi


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

That humi is fantastic. Awesome score Mike. WTG brother!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

nice!!


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

That's a VERY nice humidor and at a steal of a price!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Now thats A smokin' score. nice Humi.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

way coo! gratz


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

wow i can never find cigars on ebay i find humidors and such but not cigars great find... good luck with the rest of the collection


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

very nice pickup


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

wow awesome humidar! Great deal, Enjoy for sure!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

smokinj said:


> Only $60 bucks!!!! You got a deal of a life-time there brother! Beautiful pick-up!


Thanx bro for the Ebay tip! Never thought to look there before you suggested it.


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice pick up brotha!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

now that is a humidor!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

gah.. I freaking love that humidor... 

Great pick up!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats Bodacious


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Damn nice find!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Beautiful humidor!! Lucky you!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Mike nice find--what is it made out of?


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Dang that's a great deal


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome pick up there!!!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

very nice


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice grab Mike. And you stole it WTG!!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Definitely worth staying up late for.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow! That's a score! You really lucked out on that one. That is one sweet humidor.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> Mike nice find--what is it made out of?


Paul - this describes it better than I ever could:

"The limited edition, diamond-shaped glass top, humidors are handcrafted in Italy and feature an exquisite Frise veneer, an amber-colored Italian wood overlay. The top of each humidor boasts the Serie R insignia etched into the glass in gold, complemented by Ernesto's name embossed in black. The glass-front panel of the humidor is also diamond shaped, and opens to reveals its interior which houses three spanish cedar trays. Each tray cradles ten cigars, for a total of 30 cigars per humidor."


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Excellent find, I will keep my eyes peeled for ya'.


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

wow thats sweet i am gonna have to do this!!!!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

That was a great buy! Must not check ebay.. keep credit card in wallet


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> Paul - this describes it better than I ever could:
> 
> "The limited edition, diamond-shaped glass top, humidors are handcrafted in Italy and feature an exquisite Frise veneer, an amber-colored Italian wood overlay. The top of each humidor boasts the Serie R insignia etched into the glass in gold, complemented by Ernesto's name embossed in black. The glass-front panel of the humidor is also diamond shaped, and opens to reveals its interior which houses three spanish cedar trays. Each tray cradles ten cigars, for a total of 30 cigars per humidor."


Great stuff Mike --I Like's IT!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Bie Grapthars hammer - What a deal


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

That's a helluva SWEET pickup there for under 60 clams. Awesome :dribble:

CD


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice pickup


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

awesome find.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Very nice humi and what a great price. You definitely lucked out there.


----------

